# Encrypt irc connections.. FiSH, or alternatives...

## tobiasthecommie

Is there any good to blowfish encrypt irc traffic, that is compatible with windows... 

The only thing i have found is http://fish.sekure.us/ which is rather useless as it is hell to compile, and once i got it compiled i could only get this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 10:20:07 -!- Irssi: Error loading module fish/fish: /usr/lib/irssi/modules/libfish.so: undefined 
> 
> symbol: mirsys
> ...

 

Now, FiSH would be good enough, if it would just work.

I've tried to compile it with glib 2 and glib 1.2, no difference.

I've read that i have to recompile the miracl.a file, i have done that a few times as well, no go...

So, i am quite at a loss..

Looking for an alternative i came upon http://www.hping.org/encrirc/ but i am unsure as to whether or not it will work with the mIRC blowfish integration.. and whether or not it can be used on windows if it isn't compatible.

Now, i'm still fighting a bit with this, but i was hoping someone could smack me over the head and tell me to "go look at this page stupid, just what you need.." or tell me how they got FiSH working..

Wasn't entirely sure if this should be in Unsupported Software or here.. so.. well. posted it here, if it is the wrong place just move it...

Sincerely

A Barstard Commie

----------

## tobiasthecommie

And encrirc only works with linux, and isn't compatible with anything else.. so.. back to FiSH *sigh*

----------

## tobiasthecommie

dirtirc maybe be usable, not sure yet...

----------

## Taucha

Hey there.

I have had the same problem with my system.

Therefor i searched the fish forum and found a working solution.

http://fish.sekure.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=473&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

This tutorial works fine for me.

Unfortunately it actually wont save the encrpytion and decryption key for the channel, but this just seems to be my config problem.

Hope it will help you guys.

t.

----------

## tobiasthecommie

Thanks, looks usable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Taucha

it is  :Smile: 

----------

## Taucha

So it works.

I'm using irssi with a psybnc bouncer and multiple networks.

It seemed as if irssi wasn't able to save the key in the right section.

I added it for the special chan section and turned automatic decryption on.

woohooo \o/

----------

## swimmer

Can you please be a bit more specific how you installed it and configured irssi to use it? Would save me a lot of time  :Wink: 

Thanks in advance

swimmer

----------

## Taucha

Hey swimmer.

Just follow this instructions first. 

http://www.shatow.net/gentoo/

```

* emerge layman

* edit /etc/make.conf, add the following line at the bottom:

 source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

* edit /etc/layman/layman.cfg, add the following overlay (read directions):

 http://www.shatow.net/layman.xml

* Add my overlay

 layman -f -a bryan-portage

```

After that 

```
layman -s ALL

emerge --sync
```

If u get an error, try to switch the commands. 

1. emerge --sync 

2. layman -s ALL

After your sync do

```
emerge irssi-mod-fish 
```

When it's done, check whether the "blow.ini" is located in your ~/.irssi/ dir. 

(Actually i don't know if fish creates one, if it can't be found)

If not (probably), copy http://fish.sekure.us/irssi/blow.ini-EXAMPLE to your ~/.irssi/ dir as "blow.ini"

Start irssi and type 

```
/load fish
```

Further instructions may be found on http://fish.sekure.us/.

Hope it will help you.

T.

----------

## swimmer

Taucha: thanks for the fast response  :Smile: 

So far I came already - it's more that I'm to stupid to understand how I get a key  :Wink:  Do I have to create it manually or is it created  by fish?

Thx for your support  :Smile: 

swimmer

----------

## Taucha

Hey Swimmer.

1. Unfortunately i was still unable to use the implemented automatic key exchange with an other user.

2. If you join a channel which users are already using encrypted messages, the you'll need the correct key, to enable irssi   (fish) to decrypt those messages.

If you know the key for that chan, just enter

```
/setkey SECRETKEY
```

 in the message bar.  

If you setup the config right, irssi (fish  :Wink:  ) will decrypt all encrypted messages.

If you still see messages like "+ok" or the other format, you did something wrong.

EDIT: you may do the "/setkey SECRETKEY" stuff also if you want to encrypt the qry with an other user. or use the "/keyx" command. 

"/keyx" will do a secure keyexchange with the implemented Diffie-Hellman-Key exchange protocol.

----------

